# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  قراءة في بعض ما كتب الرائع عبد الوهاب مطاوع

## أنفـــــال

بيني و بين كلماته نوع من الغرام .. 
أثر علي كثيراً .. كنت أقرأ تجاربه و أضع نفسي مكانه فأنبهر بذكائه و بساطته و طيبته.. و قلبه الكبير الذي حمل متسعاً لكل الآخرين .. 
مقالاته البسيطة أحب إلي من أكثر الكتب دسامة و امتلاء.
من الصعب أن يحتل أحدهم مكانة في قلبك عبر حبر و أوراق .. و تشعر بأنك رأيته كل يوم .. كأنه أحد أفراد أسرتك التي تحبها .. إذا قرأت له .. شعرت أنه يروي لك حكاية لا بد أن تسمعها .. تشعر بأنه يعنيك أنت في كل كلمة .. و كأنه يلقي النظر على حياتك من بعيد .. أؤمن أن من لم يقرأ كلماته خسر الكثير مما كان يمكنه أن يتعلمه منه .. و لو استطعت لوزعت كتبه على كل الشباب و الفتيات .. ربما وجدوا فيها بعض ما فقدوه .. أو بعض ما احتاجوه و لم يجدوه ..
و من أجمل ما تميز به عبد الوهاب مطاوع هو مناداته لكل من يقرأ له بكلمة ( يا صديقي ) مما يقربه من القاريء الشاب الذي يحتاج إلى هذه الكلمة كثيراً.. فيلقى الحكي أثره في نفسه.

عكفت على شراء كتبه التي تحتوي على مقالاته الإنسانية منذ سن مبكرة كلما أتيحت لي الفرصة ، و لم أحاول أن أشتري مختاراته من بريد الجمعة بجريدة الأهرام التي كانت تطبع في كتب و قد يرد ذلك إلى أنني أصاب بالحزن وحدي و لا أحتاج إلى جرعات أكبر منه لأحزن على آخرين يعانون من مشاكل تفوق تفاهاتي ومعوقات حياتي الصغيرة .. و لأنني صراحة كنت أشعر بالخجل من مدى تفاهتي أمام تلك المشاكل التي يعيش فيها آخرون يتحلون بصبر و حكمة و قوة لم أتحل بها يوماً .

كتب عبد الوهاب مطاوع كثيراً عن شخصيات أحبها و لم يرها أبداً.. 
و قد تعرف بهذه الشخصيات عن طريق كتب لعظماء أو أدباء .. 
و من أكثر الشخصيات التي لفتت انتباهي بشكل شخصي أنا أيضاً هي شخصية وردت في الجزء الثالث من أحب كتب الدكتور طه حسين إلى نفس عبد الوهاب مطاوع .. ألا و هو سيرته الذاتية الأيام .. فورد في كتابه (( إندهش يا صديقي )) ما يلي : 

 " كتب طه حسين عن هذه الشخصية أنه كان زميلاً له في دراسة الليسانس بالسوربون في باريس و انه كان شابا ًمجتهداً طيب النفس يدرس و يكد و لكنه يعاني من عقدة مع اللغة اللاتينية. و قد تقدم للامتحان أكثر من مرة فما أن يمسك بورقة اللاتينية التي ينبغي عليه أن يترجمهاإلى الفرنسية و يقرأها حتى ينهض و يسلم ورقة الإجابة بيضاء من غير سوء و هو يردد لنفسه بيتاً من الشعر اللاتيني عن اليأس و الرجاء و ينصرف غير محبط و لا منهار و هو يؤكد لنفسه أنه لا بد من نيل درجة الليسانس و إن طال العناء ، ثم يعيش حياته العادية بلا حزن و لا اكتئاب و يواصل دراسته في انتظار الفرصة القادمة ، و في إحدى هذه المرات تقدم معه طه جسين للامتحان و كان قد تزوج قبلها بشهور و أقام في شقة متواضعة بالدور السادس من بيت ليس به مصعد بالقرب من السوربون ، فكرر الصديق نفس القصة و غادر الامتحان يردد بيت الشعر اللاتيني .. أما طه حسين فقد واصل الامتحان .. و انتظر نتيجة الليسانس مشفقاً من الفشل و ذات مساء كان في شقته الصغيرة .. حين ظهرت نتيجة الامتحان و نجح هو و رسب صديقه ، فإذا بهذا الصديق الوفي يقطع المسافة بين السوربون و بيت طه حسين جرياً و يصعد الأدوار الستة قفزاً و يدق الجرس فتفتح له زوجة صديقه فيزف إليها البشرى في سعادة طاغية و هو يلهث و يرفض الدخول ليستريح و إنما يستدير من فوره ليهبط الدرج مسرعاً .. فتلاحقه بكلمات الشكر و هو يهبط ثم تتذكر أنه زميل زوجها فتسأله عن نتيجته فيجيبها بنفس النبرات المبتهجة التي أبلغها بها خبر نجاح شريك حياتها : رسبت .. و لكن غداً يوم جدبد ! 
و تعود الزوجة الشابة إلى زوجها متعجبة لهذه الروح العالية و تتمنى لزميل زوجها التوفيق ، أما هو فإنه ياصل كفاحه بلا ملل .. و بلا لوم للظروف .. و بلا إحساس بالنقص .. و بلا غيرة لمن تقدموا عليه و كان هو من يتقدمهم .. لأنه لا لوم إلا لنفسه و يتقدم للامتحان مرة بعد مرة حتى إذا تسلم ورقة اللاتينية ذات امتحان يعرف على الفور أن يومه المنتظر قد جاء فلا يتركها إلا و قد أتم ترجمتها على أحسن ما يرام و ينال درجته التي طال انتظاره لها و استحقها بكفاحه و صفاء نفسه و ترفعها على الحقد و الغيرة و الكراهية ثم ينفتح الطريق بعد ذلك أمامه و يحصل لى الدتوراه و يعود لبلاده ليعمل أستاذاً في جامعاتها و قد اقترن اسمه باسم الجامعة التي أمضى سنوات طويلة و هو يجاهد ظروفه فيها لينال شهاداتها .. فإذا باسمه الذي يتصدر مؤلفاته العلمية و مقالاته بعد ذلك و إلى أن يرحل عن الحياة هو الدكتور صبري السوربوني "

لفت نظر عبد الوهاب مطاوع علو نفس الدكتور صبري .. 
نفسه التي لم تنصرف عن أهدافها إلى لوم الآخرين أو الحقد عليهم .. 
و هذا نادر جداً.
و عكف عبد الوهاب مطاوع على زرع الأمل في نفوس قرائه الذين اعتمدوا على كلماته ليستمدوا بعض القوة التي تعينهم على المضي قدماً في حياتهم واقفين على أقدامهم و سائرين بعزم و همة نحو ما قد تخبئه لهم الأيام من ألم أو بسمة .
و ذكر في كتاب له أنه عندما كان تلميذاً بالصف الثالث الابتدائي و تحديداً في فصل ثالثة ثان كان يسمع مدرس فصله يعقد مقارنة بين تلاميذ فصله و بين تلاميذ فصل آخر يدعى ثالثة أول ، فبينما يركض و يصرخ و يلعب أبناء فصل ثالثة ثان بين الحصص يجلس أبناء فصل ثالثة أول في هدوء يفتحون كتبهم و يحضرون للحصة المقبلة ، و بينما تلاميذ ثالثة ثان همجيون يتدافعون نحو الباب بعد سماع جرس نهاية اليوم المدرسي ينصرف تلاميذ ثالثة أول بهدوء و نظام نحو باب الفصل حيث يتمنى كل منهم لزميله يوماً طيباً بصحبة والديه . 
و أثارت مقارنة المدرس و حديثه عن ثالثة أول العديد من التساؤلات في نفس عبد الوهاب الصغير فيسأل نفسه عن حكمة الخالق في أن خلقه من جنس ثالثة ثان ليكون منحطاً همجياً – على حد قوله – و لم يخلقه من جنس ثالثة أول هؤلاء الملائكة الأذكياء.. !
و مرض عبد الوهاب في إحدى الأيام فتعذر عليه الذهاب إلى المدرسة ، ثم أتى بعد شفائه بشهادة مرضية كان يجب عليه أن يسلمها للناظر و كان قد أعياه التفكير في تلاميذ ثالثة أول و أثار فضوله أن يراهم ، فعرج عليهم في طريقه إلى الناظر فرأى مجموعة من الأطفال يتدافعون و يتعاركون و يتصارخون و يتصافعون كأنهم شياطين صغار ، فلم يرَ كتباً مفتوحة و لا أحداً يتمنى يوماً طيباً للآخر! 
ثم مضى في طريقه إلى مكتب الناظر و دخل إليه فوجد أستاذه هناك يحدثه ولم ينتبه لتواجد عبد الوهاب ، فسمع أستاذه يشكو للناظر من سوء سلوك تلاميذ ثالثة أول الذين لا يمكن السيطرة عليهم و عندما علل الناظر ذلك بضعف إشرافه قال المدرس أنه مشرف على تلاميذ ثالثة ثان و هم ممتازون و أذكياء..!
أدرك عبد الوهاب في هذه اللحظة درساً هاماً بعدما اهتزت بداخله الكثير من الأشياء ألا و هو أنه لا يوجد أبناء ثالثة أول المثاليون السعداء أبداً ، و كبر و ترسخ ذلك المفهوم بداخله و استنتج أن كل الناس ثالثة ثان صدقوا ذلك أو لم يصدقوه ، فتعلم ألا يتمنى لنفسه حياة غيره و أن يجتهد بالمتاح مؤدياً واجبه بكل ما استطاع من طاقة و إتقان و إخلاص ثم يدع المستقبل بعد ذلك لما تقضي به إرادة الله.. و يقول عبد الوهاب مطاوع :

" كل البشر يتصورون أن الآخرين أسعد حالاً منهم و يعذبون أنفسهم ليس فقط بطلب السعادة لأنفسهم و إنما أيضاً بالأمل في أن يكونوا أكثر سعادة من الآخرين .. و هو أمل يرى المفكر الفرنسي مونتسيكو أنه مستحيل لسبب هام هو أننا نعتقد دائماً أن الآخرين أسعد حالاً مما هم عليه في الواقع " 

كان دائماً يدفع الآخرين نحو اكتشاف أنفسهم و الثقة بقدراتهم لأنه يثق بأن المستقبل بهم و باجتهادهم ، بإيمان الجميع بقدرتهم على تخطي الحواجز و العقبات فيقول مخاطباً شباب القارئين بمقاله :

" إعرف قدراتك جيداً يا صديقي و حاول أن توجهها إلى الطريق الذي تلمع فيه و تنمو ، و لن يتحقق لك ذلك إلا إذا عرفت بدقة نقاط قوتك و تميزك الحقيقية و نقاط ضعفك ، ليس من الضروري أن يكون كل الناس عباقرة و لا موهوبين و إنما من الضروري فقط أن يختار كل إنسان لنفسه المجال الصحيح الذي يعبر فيه عن نفسه و تنطلق فيه قدراته فأنت إنسان أولاً و أخيراً و الإنسان كما كان يقول شكسبير على لسان هاملت هو أعجب مخلوقات هذا الكون ما اعظمه .. و ما أغربه ... فما أعظمك يا صديقي إذا عرفت حدود قدراتك و ما أضعفك و ما أغربك إذا عميت عنها و غرقت في أوهامك .... " 

و يقول أيضاً : 
" كل إنسان يستطيع أن يجد مهاماً عظيمة يؤديها للبشرية إذا أدى واجبه بإخلاص و جعل من نفسه كائناً بشرياً مفيداً لمن حوله و لمجتمعه الصغير و الكبير .. بل و يستطيع ذلك أيضاً إذا كف أذاه عن الآخرين و حافظ على الحياة و أضاف إليها .. فإماطة الأذى عن الطريق أي رفعه عنه شعبة من شعب الإيمان . كما يقول الحديث الشريف .. و عمل له قيمة ، فما بالك بكف أذى الإنسان عن غيره .. و خدمة الحياة بالعطاء لها في أي مجال ؟ "


نصح كثيراً بالترفع عن أخطاء الآخرين بحقنا و بالسمو على ما قد يسببونه لنا من أذى أو ألم أو سوء و سئل في إحدى المرات عن أفضل وسيلة للانتقام ممن يسيئون إلينا فأجاب أن أفضل وسيلة للانتقام منهم هو ألا نصير مثلهم فلا نسلك سلوكياتهم المريضة الجاهلة في حياتنا فنترفع عن الرد عليها مما سيزيد شعورهم بحقارتهم و تفاهة شأنهم و ضآلتهم و انحراف أخلاقياتهم . 
قدم عبد الوهاب مطاوع كتاباً اسمه (( قدمت أعذاري )) و ضم هذا الكتاب عدداً من مقالات الثقافة الدينية المطروحة برقة و بساطة و جمال و رشاقة ندر أن يستخدمها كاتب في هذا النوع من المقالات و ينجح في إيصال المعلومة الراقية بسهولة و يسر .. و قال عن كتابه هذا .. 

" هذا كتاب يختلف عن كل ما أصدرت من كتب جاوزت حتى الآن الثلاثين عدداً ! فهو ليس مجموعة مختارة من قصص بريد الجمعة كما هو شأن بعض كتبي ، و لا هو محموعة من الصور الإنسانية و المقالات الأدبية كحال كتبي الأخرى ، و لا هو أيضاً مجموعة من القصص الرومانسية القصيرة كحال بعض كتبي الأخيرة ، و إنما هو – إذا صح التعبير- تسبيحة خاشعة بعظمة الخالق سبحانه و تعالى ، و عريضة استغفار و استرحام أتقدم بها إلى الأعتاب الإلهية راجياً بها عفو ربي و مغفرته و رحمته التي وسعت كل شيء و لا امل لأمثالي من المقصرين في غيرها يوم العرض العظيم .. 
عبد الوهاب مطاوع "

و من أجمل فكر هذا الكتاب فكرة فهم الإنسان لدينه و أثر ذلك على حياته :
" كلما ازداد الإنسان فهماً لدينه ازداد إقبالاً على الحياة و انتفاعاً بها .. و استمتاعاً بمتعها المشروعة العديدة ، و قويت همته أيضاً على استثمار رحلته القصيرة في الأرض فيما يقربه من ربه و يرشحه للسعادة الأبدية في الدار الآخرة "

و عن صورة المؤمنين في ذهنه يقول :
" المؤمنون الحقيقيون يفرحون بتوبة التائب كما تفرح بها السماء و لا يعيرون أحداً بما كان منه في ماضي الزمان .
و هم أهل ظرف و سماحة و ذوق رفيع في التعامل مع الآخرين و ليسوا أبداً أهل غلظة و جفاء و كآبة و قتامة . يعملون و يتعبدون و يخدمون الحياة و يغرسون نخيلاً لا تجني ثماره إلا الأجيال القادمة كما يحثهم على ذلك دينهم .. و يستمتعون بأوقاتهم و بالصداقة الخالصة لوجه الله و يروحون عن قلوبهم ساعة بعد أخرى حتى لا تكل قلوبهم لأن القلوب إذا كلت عميت .. "

الحكي عن عبد الوهاب مطاوع و الوقوف على ما كتب يستحق أكثر بكثير مما قيل و مما نقول و مما سيقال.. 
و المقام هنا أكبر من أن يقول أمثالي أي شيء .. لقد كان الأستاذ العظيم عبد الوهاب مطاوع مخلصاً شديد الإخلاص.. من هؤلاء النادرين الذين يغارون على الوطن و الأمة و يحملون على أكتافهم همومها و هموم أبنائها بلا كلل و لا ملل و لا حتى أدنى شكوى .. !
أعلم أن الأسطر تلك لا تفيه حقه .. و لكننا يجب أن نكتب لنشكره من أعماق قلوبنا .. و من خلايا عقولنا التي احتاجت له و لأمثاله كثيراً.. طوال سنوات عطائه السابقة .

كتبته ذات عرفان .. 
أنـفــال

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*نعم...ليس الأمر محض صدفه .. عندما يجمعنا .. أنا وأنتِ وداريا ..(( شغف))القراءه  ...لكتب ومقالات الكاتب الراحل ((عبد الوهاب مطاوع)) 


أعترف أننى تعرفت عليه و((صادقته على الورق)) منذ نحو الخمسة أعوام ...فقد وقعت فى صداقته من أول مقاله قراتها له ببريد الجمعه .. وصرت بعدها من المهتمين بجمع تلك المقالات .. وكل أسبوع 


ولأننى أميل بشده للإنسانيات .. وأدب الاعترافات .. والتراجم .. فكان من الطبيعى أن أدور فى فلك كتابات عبد الوهاب مطاوع .. منجذبا ومتأثرا بها ... وباحثا ((لاهثا )) عنها .. فى كل مكتبة أطأها



كان رحمه الله .. ((انسان)) عظيم النفس ... كنت أشفق عليه كثيرا كثيرا .. من هول المهمة الشاقه .. التى كانت مخوله إاليه .. فى متابعة ألاف الرسائل التى كانت تصل لبريده يوميا . وقراءتها .. وانتقاء ما يصلح منها للنشر .. ثم الرد عليها بردود .. تجتمع فيها ..خلاصة فكره.. وعصارة خبرته .. مغلفة بفلسفته فى الحياه .. تلك الفلسفه التى تفترش مرجعيتنا الدينيه الأسلاميه .. وتلتحف بمكارم الأخلاق




فى مكتبتى الخاصه بمصر ((قيد الإنشاء)) ..يحتل عبد الوهاب مطاوع مكانه كبيره .. جنبا الى جنب مع القلائل من أدبائى المفضلين . أمثال (((توفيق الحكيم .. المنفلوطى ... صلاح جاهين .. ببرم التونسى .. مصطفى محمود)) .. ولدى مجموعه لابأس بها من كتبه ... وهى الكتب الوحيده التى دائما ما كنت أرجع لها . وأستوقف عندها كثيرا... وأقراءها مرات ومرات .. وفى كل مره أشعر أننى لم أقرأها من قبل ...منها الكتاب القيم ((عاشوا فى خيالى )) والذى أندم كثيرا لأننى لم أصطحبه معى فى سفرى .. منها أول كتاب قراته له  ((العصافير الخرساء)) وهى مجموعة مقالات من بريد الجمعه .. وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الكتب 



رحمة الله عليه .. كم أفتقد هذا الصديق الصدوق ..أختى الكريمه أنفال .. قد ذكرتينى به .. فأثرتِ شجونى ..وجعلتنيى أرجع الى تلك الأيام الخوالى ... التى كانت كتبه ومقالاته فيها بمثابة  الأنس ..والشفاء ... من أسقام نفسيه عده 



مجهود طيب جدا .. قد بُذِل ها هنا ..أحييكِ عليه يا انفال .. وليت تحيتى توفيكِ حقك 


مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى.. للكاتبه .. والكاتب ... والمكتوب 

خوكى 

توت*

----------


## محمد العشرى

،،

أنفال

،،



رحم الله عبد الوهاب مطاوع
وجزاك الخير الكثير على ما كتبتيه هنا بحب وإيمان عميق 
بقيمة الكلمة ، وصدقها ، ومصداقية كاتبها ، وما تفلعه فى الروح 
،،


نبيلة أنت يا أنفال
وإنسانية بدرجة مدهشة


أحييك

----------


## حسام عمر

رحم الله الكاتب الكبير


عبد الوهاب مطاوع


فقد كنت احب كتاباته كلها


وكنت شغوفا بمتابعاه فى بريد الاهرام



شكرا لكى اختى الفاضله انفال

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

الله عليكي اختي الكريمة 
وعلى كتابتك الاكثر من رائعة
 بحق احد ادبائنا الاكثر تميزا 
فرحمه الله كم حزنت علية عندما وافته المنية...
فقد كان لي بمثابة المعلم والانسان الذي لم يبخل يوما .. باعطاء الراي والمشورة لم يكل ولم يمل من حمل معاناة الاخرين...
 (تابعته ببريد الاهرام مع فجر كل يوم جمعه كنت بشترى الجريدة خصوصا علشان بريد الاهرام)..
وتابعته في برنامج الفضائية "لحظة صدق" تابعته لاني كنت مع كل مرة بشوف انسان حقيقي بيساعد الغير وبيساعدنا معهم بمنهجه في التفكير...
ربما لم يحالفني الحظ قبل ذلك لقراءة بعض كتاباته... ولكني استطعت والحمد لله في اجازتي بمصر الشهر الماضي ان اقتني بعض كتاباته...

اشكرك جدا جدا اختي الكريمة انفال
وارجو ان تتقبلي خالص ودي وتقديري
 ::

----------


## Samir Aser

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ..... يكاد يكون موسوعى المعرفة ... آخر من عرفت من المثقفين المسلمين .

----------


## Abdou Basha

إعداد رائع يا أنفال ..
ولمسة وفاء حقيقية تعبر فعلا عن حبك لكتابات الراحل عبدالوهاب مطاوع .
سلمت يداك.

----------


## أنفـــــال

العزيـــز عصفور الشعر .. 
عبد الوهاب مطاوع أكبر كثيراً من أن أكتب عنه مقال واحد ..
إن قلت لك أن وجود كتبه قد ساهمت في تشكيلي كثيراً.. 
لن أفيه حقه .. !
أفتقد تعليقاتك الجميلة جداً جداً.. 
دمت بخير يا عصفور.. 
دمت حراً.. 
 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

المبدع الكبير .. محمد العشري .. 
إخلاصه دفعني إلى الإخلاص له .. 
لقد حمل كل ما لم يستطع أن يحمله الآخرون .. 
شهادتك تعني لي الكثير .. و مرورك نثر بعض أورارق الزهر هنا .. 
دمت بكل الخير..
 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

أخي الفاضل ..حسام عمر.. 

جزيل الشكر على مرورك الجميل .. 

كلنا شغفنا به .. و شكل جزء من شخصياتنا دون أن ندري.. 

دمت بكل الخير

 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

أختي الغالية ولاء.. 

المقام هنا أكبر من أن أمدحه أو أن أثني عليه .. 

فما بداخلي من عرفان .. يستحيل أن تعبر عنه الكلمات و السطور .. 

أشكر لك مرورك الطيب الذي أسعدني بحق يا غالية ..

و دمت بكل الخير..

 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

الفاضـل سمير عصر..

أرحب بك في صفحتنا المتواضعة .. 

و رحم الله عبدالوهاب مطاوع .. 

خالص تقديري .. 

 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

أخي الغالي عبده باشا .. 

مرورك له طعم آخر .. جميل.. 

ثناؤك على إعدادي المتواضع .. أسعدني كثيراً..

لأنني أعتز بتوقيعك على كلماتي..

دمت بكل الخير..

 :f2:

----------


## daria

> *نعم...ليس الأمر محض صدفه .. عندما يجمعنا .. أنا وأنتِ وداريا ..(( شغف))القراءه  ...لكتب ومقالات الكاتب الراحل ((عبد الوهاب مطاوع)) 
> 
> خوكى 
> 
> توت*


الاول يا محمود اشكرك انك فاكرني

دايما كدة يا محمود تحرجني بذوقك  :f2:  

أنفال 
عبدالوهاب مطاوع رحمه الله 

كاتبي المفضل فعلا
وححاول اخلص امتحاناتي بسرعة واجي نتكلم عنه شوية 
بس مبدئيا
شكرا على كلماتك 
فكرتني بشخص أثر في روحي ذاتها 
دمتِ بخير
دمتِ صديقتي
إيمان ::

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صدقا أحسنتي اختيار ما تشيرين إليه من كتابات الرائع رحمة الله عليه عبدالوهاب مطاوع...أكثر الله من  أمثاله.
ونعم نحن بأمس الحاجه لمن يتفهم أمور الشباب ويسعى في إصلاحها وتوجيههم والمساهمه في تكوين شخصياتهم التي هي مكونه للحضاره من بعد.....

دقائق جميلة وممتعه مررت بها خلال زيارتي هنا فجزاكِ الله خيرا عليها غاليتي أنفال..
دمتِ بخير

----------


## أخ فى الله

> و عن صورة المؤمنين في ذهنه يقول :
> " المؤمنون الحقيقيون يفرحون بتوبة التائب كما تفرح بها السماء و لا يعيرون أحداً بما كان منه في ماضي الزمان .
> و هم أهل ظرف و سماحة و ذوق رفيع في التعامل مع الآخرين و ليسوا أبداً أهل غلظة و جفاء و كآبة و قتامة . يعملون و يتعبدون و يخدمون الحياة و يغرسون نخيلاً لا تجني ثماره إلا الأجيال القادمة كما يحثهم على ذلك دينهم .. و يستمتعون بأوقاتهم و بالصداقة الخالصة لوجه الله و يروحون عن قلوبهم ساعة بعد أخرى حتى لا تكل قلوبهم لأن القلوب إذا كلت عميت .. "



اللهم اجعلنا منهم


وارحم أستاذنا الحبيب عبدالوهاب مطاوع الذى كان من أحد العلامات المميزة التى انتظرها يوم الجمعة 


وكانت صفحة رقم 13 من أهرام الجمعة لا تفوتنى أبدا 


رحمه الله 


وجزاكى الله خيرا اختى الفاضلة أنفال ووفقكى الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


وكل عام وأنتم بخير


أعلم أننى تأخرت كثيرا ::o:  


لكنها الإمتحانات فألتمس منكى العذر على تأخرى الشديد ::$:  


وفقكم الله

----------


## أنفـــــال

صديقتي الاحلى دارية.. 
هاستناكي مادام هترجعي .. 
عبد الوهاب مطاوع اكبر كثيرا من اقول انا اي شيء..!
شكرا على زيارتك المباركة .. 
 :f2:

----------


## nour edeen

*شكرا لكى افال على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، بارك الله فيكى*.

----------


## nour edeen

*شكرا لكى انفال على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، بارك الله فيكى*.

----------


## أنفـــــال

أختي الحبيبة .. م. بسمة 
نعم ما أحوجنا إلى أمثال الراحل عبد الوهاب مطاوع .. 
فقد ضحى بالكثير من أجل أصدقاء على الورق .. 
و كان دائماً يسمع و ينصح بلا كلل أو ملل .. 
مبتغياً وجه الله عز و جل .. و إصلاح الآخرين.. و مساعدتهم..
أسعدني مرورك يا غالية .. 
دمت بكل الخير 
 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

أخي العزيز أخ في الله .. عبد الله
عبد الوهاب مطاوع رحمه الله .. وقف بجانب الكثيرين .. 
و وقفاتي تلك .. كانت بمثابة عرفان بالجميل.. 
بالرغم من انه يستحق اكثر من كل ماكتب و قيل.. 
سعدت بتواجدك .. وفقك الله يا اخي .. 
 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

العزيز نور الدين .. 
أرحب بك في صفحتي .. 
أشكر لك زيارتك الطيبة .. 
دمت بكل الخير
 :f2:

----------


## LORDKAZA

كان رجل رائع بكل معاني الكلمه وكان محبا للخير جدا لدرحة تخيلوا اوصى لمستشفى كنت ماسك حساباتها
بانبوبة الاوكسجين التي كانت معه وهو يحتضر .
دائم التفكير بالناس اقترب منهم كثيرا كان قلبا حنونا لم يره الكثير منا ولكن استعانوا به وبارائه فلقد كانت ارائه رحمه الله دائما تستند الى المنطق وخبرة الحياه بشكل افقد بريد الاهرام بريقه كثيرا بعد موته فلم يكن بريد الاهرام بقدر ما كان بريد الاب والصديق الحنون عبدالوهاب مطاوع .
شكرا انفال على مواضيعك المتميزه دائما
وربنا يرحم صاحب العقل الراجح الذي سخره دائما في ازاله هموم الناس

----------


## nour edeen

شكرا لكى أخت أنفال على ردك الجميل.

ومنتظرين منك كل ما هو جديد ان شاء الله .

----------


## انجى محمد

إن من اعظم ما قرات ووقعت عينى هو ما   قام الاستاذ الكبير عبد الوهاب مطاوع  بكتابته فمن خلاله تعرفت على العديد من الكتاب الاجانب واستمتعت بكل حرف وكل كلمة قام بكتابتها رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته ارجو من كل قرائه تذكره دائما بالترحم  على روحه ا لطاهرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنفال....!!!!
عن من تتحدثين ..؟؟!! 
عن عشقى.... وقدوتى .... وأستاذى ..... ومعلمى ..... ومثلى الاعلى
حقاً لا أملك من كلمات الشكر ما أوفيكى حقك بها
تحدثيننا عن عبد الوهاب مطاوع ذلك الرااااائع الإنسان بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معان
ذلك الذى كنت أقرأكلماته وأستمتع بها أكثر من إستمتاعى بقراءة قصيدة من الشعر
ذلك الذى أحسست عند فقده أننى فقدت والدى للمرة الثانية
ذلك الذىلم أكن  أشعر بوجود الخير والحب فى الدنيا إلا لأنه موجود بها
ذلك الذى رحل لان هذا العالم لم يعد يليق بأمثاله من أصحاب النفوس الملائكية
والقلوب الطاهرة والمبادئ الرفيعة والرقى الانسانى الرفيع الذى لا يفوقه رقى....,,
كلمات الشكر كلها والامتنان لا تفيكى حقك أبداً على مجرد ذكرك لهذا الإنسان العظيم ( رحمه الله)

----------


## مصطفى سلام

رحم الله عبد الوهاب مطاوع رحمة واسعة ..
لقد كان رحمه الله مركز دراسات إنسانية و خدمات اجتماعية ، كان يعكس صورة صادقة للمجتمع ، ليس ذلك البراق المزيف و إنما ذلك الواقعى الذى يعانى فيه و منه المواطن المصرى الحقيقى ..
لقد كان بابه - أيام الجمعة - أول ما يصافح عينى عندما أمسك بالأهرام ، أسلوب جذاب و سرد آسر .. و إندماج فى المشكلة و كأنها تخصه أو تخص أقرب المقربين إليه ..
لو كنا حقيقة مجتمعا علميا ، لتولى أحد المهتمين بعلم الاجتماع دراسة المجتمع المصرى من خلال عبد الوهاب مطاوع ..
رحمه الله ...
و بارك الله فيك يا أستاذة أنفال ، لقد وقفت كثيرا أمام قصة الدكتور صبرى السوربونى .. أتأمل : كيف يصبح الأمل فلسفة الإنسان فى الحياة ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## إشراقة أمل

عبد الوهاب مطاوع هو الرحم الذى تعلمت فيه معنى الكتابة والأدب
أدب الحياة 
موسوعة من الفكر والثقافة
عقل وقلب كبيرين لايتفوق أحدهما على الآخر 
عبد الوهاب مطاوع مدرسة وأب وأخ وصديق 

بكيته يوم وفاته وأحسست بفراغ كبير فى حياتى بعد فقدى بريد الجمعة بقلمه
حقا لك كل الشكر والشكر قليل على افرادك هذ الموضوع لهذا الانسان العظيم 
رحمه الله وغفر له وأنزله منزلة عالية فى الجنة 
كنت قد جمعت له بعض كتاباته فى موضوع أيضا على منتدىآخر سأحاول نقلها إن شاء الله إلى هنا

----------


## عاشقه الامل

ولك الشكر والتقدير على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم
بارك الله بك ولك وعليك

----------

